
Tertill: The solar powered weeding robot for home gardens - rubyfan
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rorymackean/tertill-the-solar-powered-weeding-robot-for-home-g?ref=category_recommended
======
gehwartzen
Sounds like this would work well in a suburb (already low maintenance) type
garden with mulch and shrubs/trees etc. but since it only relies on plant
height to determine what it kills would probably be terrible in a perennials
garden where the desirable plants are sprouting up at different times for half
of the year along with the weeds.

------
gregable
I feel like it's very likely to get stuck unless the garden is already
meticulously maintained. I could be pleasantly surprised I suppose.

~~~
honestoHeminway
Is there a agrar-edition for root fields?

------
pasbesoin
Sic' this thing on lawn dandelions and you'll move a million.

(Not that I have anything against dandelions, myself, except for the way they
kill enough surrounding grass to promote erosion on my canted lawn.)

